# Lyft rider request not making any noise



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

When I get a ping to pick someone up, my phone makes no noise at all. If anything, it will vibrate sometimes. I've tried it plugged into my usb port, my cig lighter charger, not on bluetooth, on bluetooth. I feel like I have to constantly stare at my phone to make sure nothing pops up on the screen. At least three times now I have gotten a "you did not accept the ride in time" notification which hurts my acceptance score. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Try uninstalling the app completely and reinstall it again. It doesn't seem like it's working right.

I thought about saying: if the rider request not making any noise, can you be quiet and drive...heh heh


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, sorry about the title. *blush* Was trying to multi-task.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I get this often with Lyft, but never with Uber. It's a problem with their software.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

I saw something new with the Lyft app today, when a ping comes in half of the app goes pink then a big pink circle counts down.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes I have gotten this also, Lyft needs to fix this ASAP, 

Lyft app also needs to override audio just like the Uber app does, 

Some of you may not like that Uber audio over right thing, but I think it's one of the best parts of the Uber app, no matter what I do in the audio settings I will still always hear the ping..


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

ND379 said:


> When I get a ping to pick someone up, my phone makes no noise at all. If anything, it will vibrate sometimes. I've tried it plugged into my usb port, my cig lighter charger, not on bluetooth, on bluetooth. I feel like I have to constantly stare at my phone to make sure nothing pops up on the screen. At least three times now I have gotten a "you did not accept the ride in time" notification which hurts my acceptance score.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Are you using an iPhone? 9 times out of 10 this can be cured by switching to your music app and turning up the volume there (you'll likely find that the sound volume was turned down very low). Then switch back to Lyft and all should be fine. For whatever reason, Lyft has programmed their app so that the volume buttons on the iPhone default to controlling the ringer volume rather than the app volume.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

ND379 said:


> When I get a ping to pick someone up, my phone makes no noise at all. If anything, it will vibrate sometimes. I've tried it plugged into my usb port, my cig lighter charger, not on bluetooth, on bluetooth. I feel like I have to constantly stare at my phone to make sure nothing pops up on the screen. At least three times now I have gotten a "you did not accept the ride in time" notification which hurts my acceptance score.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


What type of phone do you have? Apple or Android?
Close the App, re boot phone and open the App again. Should fix the issue!
Also check the volume as noted above. If you are using bluetooth this shouldn't apply, but if using the aux input it will.
The most frustrating issue I have with the App is that it will not allow me to end the ride sometimes. Close the App and reopen again and then it works. Sometimes this happens several times a day.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm using a droid. Note 4.
Seems to be fixed since the update yesterday that turns half the screen to pink or purple. MUCH better


----------



## Chazzzman (Jan 25, 2016)

You have to turn off your bluetooth and then reboot phone.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Chazzzman said:


> You have to turn off your bluetooth and then reboot phone.


It's fixed now 

Also, I needed to clear out my phone storage as it was causing things to run slowly. So FYI to all on that.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Check the notification volume on your phone, it happened to me. Then I realized I had the volume low...

Did anyone else noticed that now the "accept" bar is a timer circle similar to Ewber's?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Check the notification volume on your phone, it happened to me. Then I realized I had the volume low...
> 
> Did anyone else noticed that now the "accept" bar is a timer circle similar to Ewber's?


Yeah, I like the change


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Fek'lhr said:


> What type of phone do you have? Apple or Android?
> Close the App, re boot phone and open the App again. Should fix the issue!
> Also check the volume as noted above. If you are using bluetooth this shouldn't apply, but if using the aux input it will.
> The most frustrating issue I have with the App is that it will not allow me to end the ride sometimes. Close the App and reopen again and then it works. Sometimes this happens several times a day.


You might be in a area for a wifi hotspot is interfering with your cell


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Manotas said:


> You might be in a area for a wifi hotspot is interfering with your cell


I turn off wifi...it messes with my GPS.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

this happened to me a couple weeks back
it happened for a whole week so i was barely able to keep a 90% acceptance rating for the PDB


i had to restart my phone each time and it was fixed


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I'm using a droid. Note 4.
> Seems to be fixed since the update yesterday that turns half the screen to pink or purple. MUCH better


On droid the ping usually comes through the ringtone volumw setting. If your phone is on vibrate, silent, or the ringer volume is low you won't hear the ping.


----------



## Idaho Dan (Nov 23, 2016)

ND379 said:


> When I get a ping to pick someone up, my phone makes no noise at all. If anything, it will vibrate sometimes. I've tried it plugged into my usb port, my cig lighter charger, not on bluetooth, on bluetooth. I feel like I have to constantly stare at my phone to make sure nothing pops up on the screen. At least three times now I have gotten a "you did not accept the ride in time" notification which hurts my acceptance score.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I experienced this also. I am going to: clear out my phone storage and then do a reboot. Thank you.


----------



## Idaho Dan (Nov 23, 2016)

Fek'lhr said:


> What type of phone do you have? Apple or Android?
> Close the App, re boot phone and open the App again. Should fix the issue!
> Also check the volume as noted above. If you are using bluetooth this shouldn't apply, but if using the aux input it will.
> The most frustrating issue I have with the App is that it will not allow me to end the ride sometimes. Close the App and reopen again and then it works. Sometimes this happens several times a day.[/QU
> ...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ND379 said:


> When I get a ping to pick someone up, my phone makes no noise at all. If anything, it will vibrate sometimes. I've tried it plugged into my usb port, my cig lighter charger, not on bluetooth, on bluetooth. I feel like I have to constantly stare at my phone to make sure nothing pops up on the screen. At least three times now I have gotten a "you did not accept the ride in time" notification which hurts my acceptance score.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


do you have bluetooth on?


----------



## Idaho Dan (Nov 23, 2016)

So.......after reading everything, if the Uber Driver App is ON, and in the BACKGROUND, and I have something else (like Facebook) in the FOREGROUND, and I get a notification, the only thing I will hear is a "PING". Wouldn't it be wonderful if the notification would supersede what is playing in the FOREGROUND? That would sure help. Anyway, thank you to everyone for all the help.


----------



## Shelby199 (Nov 25, 2016)

ND379 said:


> When I get a ping to pick someone up, my phone makes no noise at all. If anything, it will vibrate sometimes. I've tried it plugged into my usb port, my cig lighter charger, not on bluetooth, on bluetooth. I feel like I have to constantly stare at my phone to make sure nothing pops up on the screen. At least three times now I have gotten a "you did not accept the ride in time" notification which hurts my acceptance score.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? I have the same problem


----------

